# Bedroom furniture



## Sawdust (6 Oct 2007)

The carcasses are all built in 19mm ash faced MDF, all shelves are edged with solid ash and the panels are edged with ash veneer. The doors are solid ash frames, mortice and tenoned with 6mm ash faced MDF panels. 

The door on the right covers up a chimney breast and mounting the TV was fun!







The dressing table was built to match, also of a combination of solid ash and ash faced MDF. The top is solid.






I made two identical (ish) bedside cabinets.






And of course a bed






The legs taper in just about every direction and the back is a solid frame with a veneered MDF panel.






A couple more shots.











And finally (if you're not already bored). I rebuilt my speakers with some of the spare MDF and ash.






Thanks for looking and any comments are welcome.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## mailee (6 Oct 2007)

Now that looks great Mike. I do like the clean look of Ash. I like the idea of building with the Ash veneered MDF. I can't seem to find any of it in my neck of the woods. I better not let SWIMBO see this post or I will have more work to do. :wink:


----------



## Sawdust (6 Oct 2007)

mailee":3ampysls said:


> Now that looks great Mike. I do like the clean look of Ash. I like the idea of building with the Ash veneered MDF. I can't seem to find any of it in my neck of the woods. I better not let SWIMBO see this post or I will have more work to do. :wink:



Thanks. I get all my MDF delivered by a joinery manufacturer/supplier in Driffield but they get the MDF from Arnold Laver in Hull. They aren't a million miles from you and I think they have places all over so they might be able to help.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Corset (6 Oct 2007)

Very nice that. Its an impressive task completing all the jobs and matching them up. I have a real problem finishing the last bit.
Owen


----------



## PowerTool (6 Oct 2007)

All fantastic work,Mike  - but for some reason,I find the look of the dressing table most appealing;it just looks very neat,light,and just right in proportions.

Andrew


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Oct 2007)

Great stuff Mike, i too really like the dressing table.


----------



## Bean (6 Oct 2007)

Good work Mike, I too like the proportions of the bedside tables. Are the legs tapered, they look it but maybe my old eyes decieve me :shock:


----------



## Sawdust (6 Oct 2007)

Bean":7owf1got said:


> Good work Mike, I too like the proportions of the bedside tables. Are the legs tapered, they look it but maybe my old eyes decieve me :shock:



The legs on all pieces are tapered on their inside edges.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CNC Paul (6 Oct 2007)

Mike 

A really nice job, I hope you enjoyed making it.




CNC Paul


----------



## sawdust maker (6 Oct 2007)

Yes I agree with all above. Really nice furniture, well proportioned and appears to be very well finished. What finish did you use? Also it look like a lot of work. How long did it take you?

Paul


----------



## Sawdust (6 Oct 2007)

sawdust maker":1tzgw14k said:


> Yes I agree with all above. Really nice furniture, well proportioned and appears to be very well finished. What finish did you use? Also it look like a lot of work. How long did it take you?
> 
> Paul



Thanks Paul,

The finish is B&Q matt varnish - the water based, odourless stuff. Most surfaces had three coats and the tops of the dressing table and bedside tables had 4, gently rubbed down with fine sandpaper between each coat. It dries in no time and you can put several coats on a night. I used varnish because cups will inevitably get put on the tables and the doors will get a lot of handling so I wanted a protective finish.

I really don't know how many hours I spent all together. A LOT though, especially as all the ash was bought rough sawn and I had to machine it all and it was the first time I'd done it so there was a bit learning involved. I have been working on it for months but I have a day job too so I didn't work full time on it.

By the way I just noticed you are in East Yorkshire too - I'm in Kilham, where abouts are you?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## RogerM (7 Oct 2007)

Very nicely coordinated suite Mike. My favourites are the bedside tables. Interesting use of veneered MDF. Did you find that the solid timber matched it easily or did you have to be selective?


----------



## WellsWood (7 Oct 2007)

Excellent work Mike you should be reet proud. Couple of things though, any chance of a look inside? and what's going on with that odd frameless door in the corner?
Lovely stuff though - I particularly like the bed, you have really hit the sweet spot with the angles on the headboard =D>


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Oct 2007)

Lovely jubbly =D> \/ You won't find quality stuff like that in Ikea :lol: 

Love the bed design, infact I love everything including the HiFi speakers, whats HiFi speakers doing in a bedroom though? :lol: 

Can I ask you one thing........ Can you remove the pics before swmbo spots them? :lol:


----------



## Sawdust (7 Oct 2007)

Lord Nibbo":31eafu1l said:


> Lovely jubbly =D> \/ You won't find quality stuff like that in Ikea :lol:
> 
> Love the bed design, infact I love everything including the HiFi speakers, whats HiFi speakers doing in a bedroom though? :lol:
> 
> Can I ask you one thing........ Can you remove the pics before swmbo spots them? :lol:



Thanks your Lordship.

The speakers don't live in the bedroom - my SWMBO would never allow it. They live in here: http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=611286

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sawdust (7 Oct 2007)

RogerM":3a5nlvk9 said:


> Very nicely coordinated suite Mike. My favourites are the bedside tables. Interesting use of veneered MDF. Did you find that the solid timber matched it easily or did you have to be selective?



Thanks Roger,

I found that veneered ash was a little 'plainer' then the solid ash but the colour matched pretty well. The variation between the two wasn't much greater than the variation between two planks though so all in all it wasn't a big problem getting things to match.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Oct 2007)

Wow what a set up






The yamaha unit at the bottom.... is that your surround sound amp?

Many years ago we had a friend who worked for Yamaha and I had the very first 7 speaker surround sound unit in the country if I remember it was something like a DSP 1000 I cant really remember, but boy it was mind blowing at the time Top gun was about the only film with surround sound :lol:


----------



## Sawdust (7 Oct 2007)

MarkW":3731d67y said:


> Excellent work Mike you should be reet proud. Couple of things though, any chance of a look inside? and what's going on with that odd frameless door in the corner?
> Lovely stuff though - I particularly like the bed, you have really hit the sweet spot with the angles on the headboard =D>



Thanks Mark,

I will try to take some pics of the inside. I forgot to describe the odd door in the middle. The current plan is to fit a full length mirror to it which is why it is not a panelled door.

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (7 Oct 2007)

Mike - excellent bedrom suite =D> - Rob


----------



## Sawdust (7 Oct 2007)

Lord Nibbo":gtzjnfh1 said:


> Wow what a set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the Denon amp in the cabinet built into the wall is the surround amp. The Yamaha is my old urround amp and is a stop gap until I can get a good deal on an Audiolab or something similar. I like all the AV gear for films but not for music so the plan is to get a good audio amp for music and let it drive the front speakers and run preamp outs from the Denon to the audio amp.






Plus I'm currently rebuilding the sub - so like a lot if things, it's an on-going project (or obsession according to my wife). But I always say a man needs a hobby!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lord Nibbo (7 Oct 2007)

Ah! Audiolab a blast from the past :lol: thats what is hidden in this






Anyway I don't want to sidetrack your thread so enough of this.... :lol: 

Whats your swmbo think of the bedroom? :lol: I bet you earned some brownie points then \/


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Oct 2007)

Mike,
That's fabulous work. I love the bed particularly, the curves look exactly right.


----------



## Fecn (7 Oct 2007)

Superb work Sawdust - I really like the tapering/shaping you did on the headboard.


----------



## Lark (8 Oct 2007)

oooo a speaker fan  

i made a b&w cc6s2 center speaker (got new parts) and have all parts for my new peerless hds drivers for some bookshelf... just waiting to have some time off and finish other projects before making them...


plus to the comment of speakers in bedroom i have 32inch lcd and 5.1 

if they was veneer mdf i see tops parts are router ed guess u used veneer tape or bit solid wood there ?


----------



## Lukey (8 Oct 2007)

I am absolutely in awe at some of you guys.

I would have a massive one of these:




for even doing one of those pieces of furniture, to do them all is a massive achievement and unbelievably inspiring.

Can I ask how much it all cost, compared to how much it 'would' cost if you bought pre-made flat packed but solid stuff?


----------



## Woodmagnet (8 Oct 2007)

Love the "chufty" badge Lukey. :lol: Do you mind if i "borrow" it.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (8 Oct 2007)

Hi Mike



PowerTool":32sr8hvz said:


> All fantastic work,Mike  - but for some reason,I find the look of the dressing table most appealing;it just looks very neat,light,and just right in proportions.



My thoughts exactly, well done.

Could you please post the proportions of the dressing table and chair? For me, these are just perfect.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Sawdust (8 Oct 2007)

Lark":jb2rn44k said:


> oooo a speaker fan
> 
> i made a b&w cc6s2 center speaker (got new parts) and have all parts for my new peerless hds drivers for some bookshelf... just waiting to have some time off and finish other projects before making them...
> 
> ...



I hope you post some pics when you finish the speakers. I always like to see speakers people have built. It used to be a lot more popolar but not so many people make them these days.

As for the tops, the front piece where the drivers mount is solid and the top edges are solid. I router the edges away after joining them and then fitted a soild strip about 10mm square. This was so I could round the edges over.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sawdust (8 Oct 2007)

Lukey":1j3z77jk said:


> I am absolutely in awe at some of you guys.
> 
> I would have a massive one of these:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments and the badge - much appreciated.

I haven't done all that detailed a breakdown of the price but from memory I spent about £250 on the solid ash, about £350 on veneered MDF, probably about &100 on hinges and handles and maybe £50 on varnish. So all in, something like £750 on materials and that's for everything including the spare bits for a pair of speakers and a great big subwoofer.

We bought Ikea warbrobes for our daughters room and spent about £500 on three standard width cupbards with a few drawers in. They are quite well finished and the drawer runners are quite chunky but the carcasses are as wobbly as anything and the hinges and handles are not as good as the ones I fitted so that maybe gives some kind of comparison.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sawdust (8 Oct 2007)

Newbie_Neil":1mwlajbt said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Neil,

I'm at work at the moment and don't have the drawings & dimensions with me, plus things tend to evelove to some extent as I make them so they probably don't match the drawing exactly anyway. I will take a few measurements and post them tonight. In the meantime, here is a clearer picture of the pair.






Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lukey (8 Oct 2007)

kevin":2onzate9 said:


> Love the "chufty" badge Lukey. :lol: Do you mind if i "borrow" it.



Not at all :lol: :wink:


----------



## banjo (8 Oct 2007)

Mike 
I did a similar project in ash as well. https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=
I do like the look (colour and grain) of this wood, gives it a clean look. Also the custom build allows you to take full advantage of floor to ceiling height which you cannot get from off the shelf units.
Well done mate =D>


----------



## Sawdust (8 Oct 2007)

banjo":1n3hz3qe said:


> Mike
> I did a similar project in ash as well. https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=
> I do like the look (colour and grain) of this wood, gives it a clean look. Also the custom build allows you to take full advantage of floor to ceiling height which you cannot get from off the shelf units.
> Well done mate =D>



Very nice. I really like the ash - it keeps the room looking airy whereas a darker wood can make the room look smaller.

Good choice of handles too - I'm sure they are the same as mine.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sawdust (8 Oct 2007)

Neil,

As promised, here are the dimensions of the dressing table and stool. I took the 'as built' dimensions and re-drew my original drawing.

Compressing to a smallish .jpg has lost some of resolution but hopefully you can still read it. If the original CorelDraw file is of any interest, please PM me your email address and I will send it.






Cheers
Mike


----------



## Newbie_Neil (10 Oct 2007)

Hi Mike

Thank you for taking the time, it is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Neil

PS Unfortunately I don't have Corel Draw.


----------



## TonyW (10 Oct 2007)

Very nice indeed Mike. I'd better not let SWMBO see your pics though - just in case she gets any ideas  

Cheers  
Tony

BTW - Thought I had seen similar speakers elsewhere - followed your link and then I knew where. Very impressed with your Home Cinema set up. So now I can show SWMBO so that she can get some ideas


----------



## oddsocks (12 Oct 2007)

Mike, I echo the comments posted before - the whole lot is excellent but the dressing table is my favourite. Seeing your dimensioned drawings it just shows the vision needed to translate what looks a 'simple' plain' design into an excellent piece of furniture by good choice of timber and handles. The handles really emphasize the slenderness of the piece.

Did you have the handles in mind when you started?

PS better not let my wife see the bedhead - its very similar to my mock up in pine and hardboard that is been in prototype for 3 + years!


----------



## Sawdust (12 Oct 2007)

oddsocks":8yjgd4x4 said:


> Mike, I echo the comments posted before - the whole lot is excellent but the dressing table is my favourite. Seeing your dimensioned drawings it just shows the vision needed to translate what looks a 'simple' plain' design into an excellent piece of furniture by good choice of timber and handles. The handles really emphasize the slenderness of the piece.
> 
> Did you have the handles in mind when you started?



Many thanks. I like simple designs and aren't so keen on pieces which are too fussy but it's true what you say about the timber and handles. I do like ash very much and think it's very under rated. I've used the handles before and really like them. They are very good in a kitchen too.



oddsocks":8yjgd4x4 said:


> PS better not let my wife see the bedhead - its very similar to my mock up in pine and hardboard that is been in prototype for 3 + years!



I promise not to tell her :wink: 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Sawdust (12 Oct 2007)

Lord Nibbo":wlc4cxsj said:


> Ah! Audiolab a blast from the past :lol: thats what is hidden in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LN, somehow I completely missed your post. I remembered seeing those cabinets some time ago but didn't make the connection with you. Like all your work, they are outstanding, not just the cabinet work but the finish too.

And by the way congratulations on your recent good news.

All I have to do now is work out how to smuggle your amps out without you noticing!



Lord Nibbo":wlc4cxsj said:


> Whats your swmbo think of the bedroom? :lol: I bet you earned some brownie points then \/



She loves it. Brownie point level is sufficiently high that I might be able to convince her I need a new machine...

Cheers
Mike


----------



## dirtydeeds (13 Oct 2007)

why do ALL women on the planet hate speakers. im sure its because of the noise that comes out of them

THEY like doe eyed boys singing love ballads and men hating femminists



i like heavy metal, rock and old time blues........... preferably played at ear bleeding volume

that might be part of the problem :roll:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Oct 2007)

dirtydeeds":15gchuj9 said:


> why do ALL women on the planet hate speakers.



Your spot on with that observation. I would love to leave the covers off my HiFi speakers but swmbo won't give an inch.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (14 Oct 2007)

Lord Nibbo":2it4yzbc said:


> dirtydeeds":2it4yzbc said:
> 
> 
> > why do ALL women on the planet hate speakers.
> ...



Sorry but, in my house, it is my wife who loves our speakers. My hearing is not good enough to appreciate the quality. :lol: 

Cheers,
Neil


----------

